# Trying to gain weight but deal with IBS-C at the same time! Any Advice?



## 19186 (Sep 17, 2006)

It's so hard to gain weight because I bloat after eating nearly EVERYTHING. The most discouraging thing that I found recently was that my soy protein powder was bloating me TERRIBLY. It's really hard to gain my weight back because when I eat fats, my IBS-C turns into IBS-D. So I practically eat no fat in my diet...no oils, no peanut butter....what do i eat that won't bloat me but will help me put on a few pounds?!


----------



## 19186 (Sep 17, 2006)

?


----------

